# Parakeet Cage Question.



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Okay; a recap to those who don't know me. I have 5 budgies (Blueberry & Houdini, Sheldon, and newest Merrifeather and Greywing). They used to have a home-base cage (finch flight cage from PetCo) that was ALWAYS open so they could fly around the house 24/7; they had swings and toys inside, perches outside, and playpens. 

However, I am moving in with my mother in July and she says that there are too many pets. She hates, hates, hates the rats. She also has a grudge with the birds as Blueberry is your typical bird that HAS to be louder than anything else in the house, which makes TV fairly hard to watch. They get up with the sun, and go to bed when I shut the lights off (usually after the sun has set). I negotiated with her, as she wanted the rats to live on the porch. Unfortunately, that negotiation led to the BIRDS living on the porch for the duration of the summer (this year, it'll be July - September). It's a screened in porch, fairly water-tight. Since they can't fly 24/7 now, I got them a bigger cage.

The cage is 30x18x62 which *technically* should fit 8 parakeets (8.8 to be precise), and is bigger than the minimum dimensions (the width is precisely the smallest width they can be kept in but oh well). My concern is that I never had to worry about cage set ups with the birds because they were only in them to play or sleep. I got them new toys/perches and everything, but I'm worried now that it is TOO crowded or something. These are my first birds so everything is new to me :/ and the budgie forum i'd found wasn't too awesome of a place

Anyway. Advice? Thoughts?
Here's the cage (opened) http://s1350.photobucket.com/user/N...Cage/DSCF0347_zps48fcaa03.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0 It's two shelves, and I put both play pens in. 

The bottom: http://i1350.photobucket.com/albums/p768/Nanashi_Mu/Bird Cage/DSCF0346_zps427f9754.jpg Close up. My birds don't much like lower areas in cages, so there isn't as much going on down there - a rope perch, a ladder, a root perch, a natural perch, their circle swing, a sand perch. The top is busiest.

Another angle: http://i1350.photobucket.com/albums/p768/Nanashi_Mu/Bird Cage/DSCF0343_zpsbcb578f1.jpg

And another of the bottom: http://i1350.photobucket.com/albums/p768/Nanashi_Mu/Bird Cage/DSCF0342_zps5457f0c4.jpg

The top: http://i1350.photobucket.com/albums/p768/Nanashi_Mu/Bird Cage/DSCF0345_zps6bb9e755.jpg Another rope perch (small, on door), the two shelves, and a big natural perch. A top perch (yellow thing) and a treat perch. There are more perches, as you can see.

Another angle of the top: http://i1350.photobucket.com/albums/p768/Nanashi_Mu/Bird Cage/DSCF0344_zps2b5e2c4f.jpg

Another: http://i1350.photobucket.com/albums/p768/Nanashi_Mu/Bird Cage/DSCF0341_zps562f57ff.jpg The top. They've two cuttlebone holders, and two shelves - one with their playpen, another offering food/water. They white thing is another food/water location. Their swings (love em) are here.


----------



## LeStan82 (Dec 31, 2013)

I think its a great set up ,however they are use to flying around for exercise, so do they have enough room to fly around in there comfortably? If answer is no, I might would just take a few things out so they can fly around comfortably unless she is willing to let them fly around on the screened porch. They would love that. But it is a nice set up. My dad use to be a bird breeder , so growing up we had every type of bird you could think of.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

They flit about, at the least. They "jump" more so about. When they had their wings clipped (which I won't do again), they'd sit in place and flap hard for exercise. 

I can let them out on the porch, but not terribly often. Them being out means the dogs can't come out, and I know they could chew through the porch easily enough, so I'll have to be out there with them. Plus, they only step up when they care to so it usually is a hassle to cage them back up. Probably once a week I can let them out for a couple hours.


----------



## kjgannon09 (Oct 16, 2013)

My roommate is very experienced with birds so I showed her your pictures. She said the cage looks great for budgies and they will love all the activity. As long as they can spread their wings wherever they are without hitting something, then they will be fine.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Thanks!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I've posted the same query on the budgie forum today to see if anyone else had tips, but so far no replies but 23 views.


----------



## kjgannon09 (Oct 16, 2013)

Yikes…just goes to show you how great this forum can be. I'm really grateful I found it.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I got two replies saying take half the stuff out. I'm just worried with not enough stuff they'll get bored - they get a lot of stimulation now from their environment. 

On an unrelated slightly matter, they've been under cage arrest. They keep eating my lamp which is the only one of two left and it's now a fire hazard (rats got the third :/). They won't stop after a week of being told no and chased or sprayed away. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

I think it's a bit too full - since they won't be getting much time out of the cage it would be good to have some open space where they have to jump between perch and perch, stretch their wings out, etc. They're likely only going to use the top half of the cage, so the toys and such on the bottom may just collect droppings. I would take a good amount of the toys out, but rotate through it on a weekly basis to keep them entertained (sort of like we do with rats).


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I took out a shelf and put all the play stands down on the bottom and put perches mostly on the side rather than the bottom. 

There's a big ole open space in the center of the top now and they only rarely use it. They certainly love jumping perch to perch but when it is enough jump to need a good flap they keep just climbing the bars instead :/


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## delilahrene (Nov 1, 2013)

As long there is space available to have the option to fly about I would not be concerned . Are they still getting 24/7 access to the house? If so, they may not feel the need to fly around in the cage. I am sure when they are needing more exercise at your mom's they will take advantage of the space!


----------

